# pcv valve



## briganti1 (Sep 23, 2009)

does the nissan versa have a pcv valve and how often should it be replaced if it does have one. One dealership tells me it does'nt have one. Another says it does but never needs replacing. Great car. Only problem has been getting a straight answer about anything from anybody at the local dealerships. many thanks for any help.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe that it should have one!!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not familiar with your model but I would say it would have one. The easy way to find it is look for a hose leading off of the valve cover,disconnect it, at a fast idle you will feel suction at this end of the hose. Just trace the hose to find the valve. Most pcv valves have a long life the one on my Pulsar is meant to be replaced at 40000km intervals but is still good at 247000km. As long as the valve is cleaned and you can check that it moves freely they are very long lasting normally.


----------



## streamcast (Oct 8, 2009)

It is built into the valve cover. No need to change unless you have an oil consumtion issue.


----------

